
The HTML5 Vibrate API - shapeshed
http://shapeshed.com/html5-vibrate-api/
======
kijin
Not sure if this is actually a desirable feature or just another annoyance
like <blink> or <bgsound src="rickroll.wav" loop="infinite">.

------
Antwan
The new blink is coming on your devices.

This is such an useless and annoying feature.

~~~
cleverjake
Nonsense. If you want to make an app that offers the same functionality of a
native app, then vibrate could absolutely be useful. Not to mention a
compelling video game experience (what console hasn't used vibration in the
last 10 years?)

------
benguild
Less and less needed from wrapper Apps these days.

~~~
dan1234
Still very useful you want the marketing power of an app store or want to use
in app purchase.

